# critter 3 cage pics



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

hey, i have just purchased a critter 3 cage and was wondering if any of you have pics of this cage setup. 

as i would love to see it all kitted out.

please, much appreciated, keira


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

a critter 3 cage? i'm not familair with the name. perhaps posting a pic of the cage incase others have the same cage but know its name. a lot of people get cages second hand from classifieds or ebay so they may have been advertised as the wrong thing too. just a thought, you might get more replies that way.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

No offence or anything but the critter 3 is a very well known cage, i am surprised you dont know it but neway i will post a pic just for u!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

depending on where you live some cages are not as well advertised or as easily available making it les well known. 

that being said i would have a ball decorating that cage. i'd line the platforms with fabric. put in a few igloos and hide holes. have a couple of hamster balls hungup in the corners, a few ferret corner trays as well. i'd probably take out the half platform at the top to make room for some dryer hose tubing, hammocks and other toys from the dollar store like hanging flower pots filled with rags or dirt to dig in. i'd probably also leave the bottom tray bare of toys so they have more room to romp there while above i'd put the igloos for them tp hide and cuddle in. i'd probably put the wheel in top section as well. i'd probaby replace the ramps for ropes or tree branches so they would be encouraged to climb more. 

i love rearranging toys and adding on to my cage. its so fun for me to do just that and so rewarding when the rats actually use the toys.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice cage! Yay for coroplast shelves and liners!!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

VERY nice cage . I had not heard of the brand of cage either, but it sure seems great. What are the dimensions on it?


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

oh sorry i think i might know why you have not heard of it.

You lot all live in america/canada right.

well this cage is from the uk.

the dimensions are:Height 100cm width:70cm and depth:42cm


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It will hold five rats then! Nice about the size of my cage ^_~


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

i have the critter 2 cage - same as that one but missing top level

i still have that extra shelf at the top though just lower down.

i no longer use it - i use the jenny now

- now im, looking for something else!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

wow that is nice poppyseed


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where did you purchase that cage in the UK? (I'm UK too - but I can't find any decent reasonably priced cages for the life of me!)


----------

